# Obtaining Certified Copies in Spain



## deeblundell (Oct 31, 2013)

CHILD 101 VISA FOR AUSTRALIA
Can anybody advise please the best and cheapest way to obtain certified copies in Spain, where we are staying at the moment..
We are compiling the multitude of documents, which need to have certified copies to submit to Australian Consulate in Madrid and fear that the cost of could be horrendous for our twins.
Thanks! D & J

PS This is my first Forum Posting, so I hope it makes sense and complies with requirements


----------



## deeblundell (Oct 31, 2013)

*Translating Documents Spanish to English*

Can anybody advise please the most economical way to obtain a fair number of Document/Certificate translations from Spanish to English, as we need to Submit our two Child 101 Visa Applications to the Australian Consulate in Madrid as soon as possible... 
Thanks v much!
D&J

PS 2nd Post so hope we did it okay...lollayball:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

deeblundell said:


> CHILD 101 VISA FOR AUSTRALIA
> Can anybody advise please the best and cheapest way to obtain certified copies in Spain, where we are staying at the moment..
> We are compiling the multitude of documents, which need to have certified copies to submit to Australian Consulate in Madrid and fear that the cost of could be horrendous for our twins.
> Thanks! D & J
> ...


:welcome:

I see you've posted asking about legal translations as well - I'm going to merge the two threads when I've finished answering this, because the answer will cover both

are they asking for 'apostilled' birth certs etc? & if so, where were the twins born?


if it's certified translations they want, the UK consulate has a list of certified translators (known as traductores jurados) in Spain, who should be acceptable to the Australian consulate - but I would check with them before spending anything

It's not cheap, either


----------



## deeblundell (Oct 31, 2013)

*Translations & Cert. Copies*

Thanks for combining...:yo:
Babies born in New Delhi, India by Surrogacy... for Partner, who is a Spanish National.
We brought Bubs so their doting Grandfather can have the delight of seeing them whilst we prep the Visa Applications...
However, discovered we were too prepared and our Australian Police Certificatesare considered OUT OF DATE because we applied for them too early...

Regarding two Posts, as I have a tendency to put too much info. in to written communications I was trying to keep each simple  and short... but your suggestion makes sense...
Thanks! D&J:israel:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

deeblundell said:


> Thanks for combining...:yo:
> Babies born in New Delhi, India by Surrogacy... for Partner, who is a Spanish National.
> We brought Bubs so their doting Grandfather can have the delight of seeing them whilst we prep the Visa Applications...
> However, discovered we were too prepared and our Australian Police Certificatesare considered OUT OF DATE because we applied for them too early...
> ...


not to worry - it just seemed easier since they're 'sort of' the same thing - well, not really, but often if one is required so is the other

so is it *certified translations *you need?


----------



## deeblundell (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes! We need a lot of Certified Copies, Birth Certs, Passports for Parents,also each baby etc etc loads $$$$$$$ aaargh!


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

deeblundell said:


> Yes! We need a lot of Certified Copies, Birth Certs, Passports for Parents,also each baby etc etc loads $$$$$$$ aaargh!


Hope you have plenty of money, then;we had passports, car docs etc notarised, and it was at least 4 euros a copy!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> Hope you have plenty of money, then;we had passports, car docs etc notarised, and it was at least 4 euros a copy!


notarised won't do it I'm pretty certain

they need 'legal translations' which can run at 50€ a page - at least ONE 'traductora judicial' I once contacted was charging that


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

4 Euro a copy!!!
Less than a pint in some cases.

Oooh, that's nothing compared whatever costs you will come up against dealing with Australian paperwork and residency process.


There is also a list of translators on the embassy website.
Services for Australians - Embassy of Australia


----------



## deeblundell (Oct 31, 2013)

*Certified Copies $$$*

:shocked:


extranjero said:


> Hope you have plenty of money, then;we had passports, car docs etc notarised, and it was at least 4 euros a copy!


I guess we are spoiled in Australia, as we just ask for a Justice of the Peace... JP
There is always one somewhere near in any small or large town... and they very kindly do it FREE...

It is a wonderful public service...


----------



## deeblundell (Oct 31, 2013)

*List of Addresses Cert.Copies*



Pazcat said:


> 4 Euro a copy!!!
> Less than a pint in some cases.
> 
> Oooh, that's nothing compared whatever costs you will come up against dealing with Australian paperwork and residency process.
> ...



Thanks for the link to the Aussie Embassy link :nod:


----------

